# Looking for advice for pee pad training in a condo.



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

My current foster girl Bella is going to be moving into her new forever home later this week. Her new Mom lives on the 16 floor of a condo in Chicago. Bella will go outside to go potty and also will use pee pad at my house. Does anyone have any advice for continuing her training for the pee pads in her new home in the city? Bella is 8 years old and listens really well and seems to catch on fast.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

When I was training Boycie to use pee pads, I really did not need a lot of work, I just sprayed him with water when he went somewhere else and put him right away on the pee pad. By 4 months he was pee pad trained and only a few accidents ever since! He is 14 months old now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We live in NYC in a high-ish  rise. Tyler uses the wee wee pads in the morning when he wakes up and any time I'm not home. I walk him once or twice a day to go but mostly to get outdoor exercise and sun, etc. He's been great about doing both. He squats on the pads, lifts his leg outdoors. A good idea is to have them teach her good elevator etiquette. To sit when he gets in the elevator and wait for the okay to leave it. I hate dogs that jump on people in elevators and tear out of the elevator. I worry too about the dog running out to a situation that isn't good like an aggressive dog so find it helps to minimaize such episodes.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in an apt in CA and lived in one in the city with my other dog. I've always had them on pee pee pads because it's just easier and they go when they have to. I had a bit of a problem with training my puppy (Tyler) for the first couple of weeks, so I bought the wee wee pads that have the scent on them from Petco and I also bought pee pee pad trays from Foster and Smith. For the pads without the scent I buy from a medical supply, much cheaper to buy by the carton.

I had great success with the trays and the scented pads. Basically had him trained in a few days. We're completely accident free going on about 8 months!!!


----------

